# Ford 503 Side Delivery Rake



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

What can folks tell me about these units. I have been looking for a rake and I got word of this through the grape vine. It is supposed to be in working order - rancher upgrading to larger rotary.

When I look at it, what and how do I check to see that it is good to go? Price is $200

Thanks for any help - Keith


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Could you get parts for it?


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I own a 513, the drag version of that rake. The 503 is the 3 pnt. version. The ford is not my primary rake, but I do use it occasionally. Parts are not too hard to get, since this is a re-badged New Idea rake. The round belt is a bit odd and a bit pricey though and a pain to change. NH teeth will fit it if they need replacing. Like many rollbar rakes, it doesn't like heavy grass hay. One item I had to change on mine in the past was the clutch hub. Not too bad but check that it engages properly otherwise you'll quickly wear the tips of the clutch teeth off and need to replace it. $200 is not bad if in working order.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

We had 2 of them in my early days. I hated those rakes. Something was always breaking. Spent more time on working on them than raking. Same goes for Ford balers.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I had one of these rakes but the New Idea version . I checked at my Agco dealer $9 for teeth then I went to my Ford / New Holland guys they wanted $12 a piece this was for the rubber teeth ! The parts woman at AGco told me she got cheap china teeth for her brother $3.50 a Piece but they all got bent and where shot after one year. So I went and bought a 1150 miller pro for $3500 and no regrets.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

NH 256 rubber teeth were $5ish last I bought any. I'd figure out a way to use those.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

A guy down the road from me has one of these rakes and it makes the sorriest windrows you have ever seen. It being three point hitch makes it hard to get a straight windrow....if you turn the tractor to the left the rake goes to the right for a few seconds and if you turn to the tractor to the right the rake goes to the left for a few seconds. You would swear by looking at this fellas windrows he was drunker than a skunk when he raked it.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I got some detailed pictures. it is actually a model 14-72 painted red. I believe this is an earlier version to the 503 - correct? Per the Messicks, almost all running parts are still available. One of the bars is slightly bent, but all steel teath look good and there is a bucket of spares to go with it.

Any More thoughts?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

For $200 it will give you a cheap education in raking and fixing. If successful, you'll know what you don't want and have the money to buy a proper rake. If unsuccessful, you can probably find someone just starting out who will give you your money back for the same education. Quit agonizing over it and just buy it, you're not likely to find anything else that works for that price..


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Make sure the gear box works. I bought one at a sale and didnt get there early enough to check the gearbox. It cost me more then the rake did for a new one.


----------

